# Which Arrow?



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not a lot of differences between these 2 arrows, but which would you pick for a Cape Buffalo hunt?

725 grain @ 28 1/2" Gold Tip Kinetic 200 w/4 3" feathers, double footed up front
225 fps 
Momentum .723 
KE 81.41
FOC 26.3%

775 grains @ 28 1/2" Gold Tip Kinetic 200 w/4 3" feathers, double footed up front
214 fps 
Momentum .735
KE 78.7
FOC 27.2%

Tuffhead 220 grain Single bevel up front.
Bow is a Obsession Def Con 6 29" draw @65#'s.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

For buffalo I would go with the 775gr


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

Mudslinger,
Good morning, I just return from a successful buffalo hunt in SA Limpopo province. Momentum is what you need.. 
A well placed arrow and either would work. My setup is 
Darton Maverick II 71lbs 30in Draw
Victory VAP Elite 300
Cutthroat 200 right hand bevel
Ethics Archery inserts 180gr. SS
Nocturnal nock 
TOTAL= 670 grains
FPS 255
KE 96.75
Momentum .759
opposite shoulder was penetrated it was just under the skin. Total of 33 seconds and he was down.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Bntarrw said:


> Mudslinger,
> Good morning, I just return from a successful buffalo hunt in SA Limpopo province. Momentum is what you need..
> A well placed arrow and either would work. My setup is
> Darton Maverick II 71lbs 30in Draw
> ...


That's interesting how well VAP .300s function, even with 380 grains on the front end. I've killed elk with them, with 50 grain inserts and 125 grain broadheads. Some people would say you're significantly underspined. I'd have to say: that didn't matter at all. Congrats!


----------



## Bntarrw (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you. I had no problem getting them to paper tune


----------



## Hunt4rever (Jan 9, 2022)

Great information and beautiful bull


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

I used a 949gr Easton FMJ arrow, Bishop single bevel head, 68lb Mathews Halon at 28.5 dl. Got 25" of penetration..


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

c5ken said:


> I used a 949gr Easton FMJ arrow, Bishop single bevel head, 68lb Mathews Halon at 28.5 dl. Got 25" of penetration..


25" inches of penetration into/through what? That's a great hippo arrow!


----------

